# Male VS Female



## winpooh498 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, I know that the numbers are in favor of the Males but how many Females [:X] are here?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2007)

Where's the transgender category?[)]

-Peter-[]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeh, what if you wear your wife clothes when she`s not at home! [][}]


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 6, 2007)

I almost put in a not sure category for you funny people!!  []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I almost put in a not sure category for you funny people!!  []



That's no way to talk about Canadians!![]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I almost put in a not sure category for you funny people!!  []


Is that funny haha or something else you're referring to?!?!? [}][][]


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 6, 2007)

I was totally trying to be funny HA HA HA! Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I was totally trying to be funny HA HA HA! Sorry if I offended anyone.



Good thing you said "ha-ha".  Store Santa got fired for saying "ho ho" (seems the local whore union was offended????)

Yes, the mall wanted Santa to say "Ha, Ha" to avoid such a problem.  Seems to me, Santa had "ho" first!!!!![][]


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2007)

Wearing her cloths
Silk panty hose
Walking around in womans underware.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I was totally trying to be funny HA HA HA! Sorry if I offended anyone.



Dawn do not worry, he is only joking with you![]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, we resemble that remark. If it wasn't so cold here, I'd be willing to laugh at the comment. And no, we don't wear frilly girlie clothes either (they don't keep the cold out well)[)]
-Peter-[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 6, 2007)

You forgot a both category, for Linda and I, or any hermaphrodytes (sp?) that may or maynot be out there![:0]


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 6, 2007)

Dawn this is a trick questions and it only has one accurate answer.

All of them that are here are here.


----------



## Fred (Dec 6, 2007)

I always felt sorry for the ladies in skirts when the wind would blow. You know they had to have the nether regions get cold! Then again, maybe that's why we men are known to have warm hands most of the time!


----------



## rlharding (Dec 6, 2007)

guys, guys....don't reveal yourselves as a brutish male.

what with 'whores' and handwarming I'm concerned about what will come next.......and I have been trying to figure out the 'whore' reference since it was posted.  I don't get it......(now, now.)


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> <br />guys, guys....don't reveal yourselves as a brutish male.
> 
> what with 'whores' and handwarming I'm concerned about what will come next.......and I have been trying to figure out the 'whore' reference since it was posted.  I don't get it......(now, now.)



This news article should explain it:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071205/od_nm/santa_dc_1


----------



## rlharding (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Tea, yes it does. []


----------

